# Nvidia games ?



## Feloxx (4. November 2013)

Hallo,

Habe heute meine Codes von Nvidia bekommen für Batman, assasin und Splinter cell.
Habe 2 Codes bekommen einmal für Batman
Und der andere für die anderen beiden spiele.
Ich würde die spiele gerne vk nun weis ich aber nicht wie ich die spiele einzeln verkaufen kann wenn ich doch nur einen Code für beide spiele habe. 
Weis da einer Bescheid?


----------



## mds51 (5. November 2013)

Wenn du nur einen Code hast, kannst du sie wohl nur zusammen verkaufen oder selber nutzen.
PS: Sind das Steam oder Uplay-Codes?


----------



## Feloxx (5. November 2013)

Weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2013)

Assassins Creed und Splinter Cell werden wohl Uplay sein. Sonst würden die auch kaum zusammen in einem Key kommen ^^


----------



## mds51 (5. November 2013)

Auch bei Steam gibt es Bundles 

@Topic: wenn du heute deine Keys bekommen hast, wie kannst du da nicht wissen wo du die Keys einlösen sollst?
Das sollte definitv dabeistehen.


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Auch bei Steam gibt es Bundles
> 
> @Topic: wenn du heute deine Keys bekommen hast, wie kannst du da nicht wissen wo du die Keys einlösen sollst?
> Das sollte definitv dabeistehen.


 
Ja aber zwei Games welche von Ubisoft sind und im Bundle geliefert werden, während das andere Game als Steam Game seinen eigenen Key bekommt, werden wohl dann auch sicherlich für Uplay sein ^^ Anders sehe ich den Sinn hinter der Aufteilung nicht ^^


----------

